# My rod 2



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Ok after the huge dissapointment in the last one,( loomis mahogany ) I'm building me another one.. I sold that sucker to someone that likes that kinda action. This blank is the tried and true Shikari P-702, its uncut so I am able to get a 7'6" caster out of it... It came uncut and unfinished so it has a new coat of finish on it now and is going round and round on the Ranco rotisserie..
I really like these blanks and have a heck of a lot of faith in them. Great backbone and top water chunkers. Thats what I wanted in the last one.
It didn't happen so I went to my blank stash and pulled out a winner...
This will be the one.. I'm gathering Idea's, I'm thinkin Tortouis shell inserts and some bling wrap of some sort..
Its my rod.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

*If first you dont succeed*

Try again-you are the *Master*


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

fishingtwo said:


> Try again-you are the *Master*


 Thanks bud.. I was soooo dissapointed in that last rod.. it felt like a buggy whip... This one will be the shiznit because I know the Shikari blanks like the back of my hand.. It was a shame when they sold out to loomis golf.. Its the end of an era.. I still have 8 of them left tho..
I'll be good with this one, I know it will perform...
JQ.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I have decided to go with the tortoise shell look... Here is the cutting of the spacers.. This stuff smells like helll... I turn the lathe to 3500 rpm and use the razor knife to slice it...


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

You definatly wanna drill this stuff a tad larger than the blank, cuz when ya go to reamin the cork ta fit perfect it will hold you up a bunch. With it larger all your reamin is cork....


----------



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

That looks Bad Arse I might be gotting in touch with you, I wanna build my Father in law a rod and weanna put some white tail antler in it and need someone to turn it. Looking good home boy!


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

*good stuff*

You have a knack-closest I got was sanding the old cork rings
on a lamiglass 30 yrs. ago-good rod till it broke-just put a bigger
tip on it -used to catch kingfish- lately it it the rubber -grease it up
slide it on-style of grips- I am jelyous -great job- I am trying
to finish this one-got any suggestin for a clear coat-thanks :help:


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Mark you need to try and find one of these.. When Harbour freight discontinued them they were 99.00. I jumped on it.. I have the 7x10 also, but this little jewel sits on my bench and does it all...
Its a 4x5 micro mini lathe..





It was manufactured by. SIEG


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

The glue up is done for the front piece of the split grip... The yellow rings are just neoprene bumpers so the cork doesn't get crushed by the jaws or the tail stock...:work:


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

here it is turned true... Its not dry enough to shape yet, they tend ta get hot and melt the epoxy if ya don't give it 24 hours....


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

well I jumped the gun a bit but!!! I say good fit... the mortious for the reel seat looks like a perfect fit...


----------



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

Looking good bro. Love to see it coming together.


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Look'n good, JQ. Keep us posted on it's progress.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Here's where I'm at now Jerry.. The front cork is still under construction right now.. It gunna be a sweety.....


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Its lookin like I may have ta break out the shop vac here soon.. Things are gettin perty dirty around the shop... here is the front cork.. I.m gunna have ta get the hammer ta get it off the mandrel tho.. Its stuck solid...


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

The reaming and fitting are done and its glued up now.. Ready for some thread work...:cheers:

Its 16" from the butt to the front of the cork.. perfect for measuring fish..


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Ya oughta do micro guides on this badboy! Jus say'n...


----------



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

Goags said:


> Ya oughta do micro guides on this badboy! Jus say'n...


Couldn't agree more! Randall those micro's a sweet to cast. I have made two and they are terrific!


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I toss braid only.. I have heard bad story's about braid and micro's..
This will be the traditional guide set up and will be just fine.. you guys don't try and throw all that new fangled stuff on me... Old dawgs are set in thier ways...


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> I toss braid only.. I have heard bad story's about braid and micro's..
> :


What's the issue with braid?


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Here is the Tiger wrap between the grips. I used Gudebrode size d black and white for the under wrap.. the over wrap was done with Rose metalic size A and a size d sacrificial thread... It realy needed ta match the tortoise shell inlays and I think it does well.....
As far as the Braid issue goe's I really don't have any confirmed info for ya other than I am old school and don't thro any new stuff at me real fast.. I could be convinced at some point.. but just right now...


----------



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> I could be convinced at some point.. but just right now...


Try one of mine I built, all I throw is braid. And love it too. But I remember how old your getting:rotfl:. The rods looking good. Do you apply thread finish with that 2" brush in your pic. Talk about getting it done quickly :slimer:


----------



## elpistolero45 (May 9, 2010)

Rather Nice Rod!
I've yet to own that split lower grip.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

FOUL HOOKED said:


> Try one of mine I built, all I throw is braid. And love it too. But I remember how old your getting:rotfl:. The rods looking good. Do you apply thread finish with that 2" brush in your pic. Talk about getting it done quickly :slimer:


Funny... I use that brush for clean up.. sweeping and stuff....
Working on the front tiger wrap now.. Pics should be up tonight sometime... That rose metalic is really looking good with the tortouse shell and burl cork...:work:
Hey Jerry, I'm doing an endless tiger wrap.. No tags at all...


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Still oughta consider...it's not too late! You won't go back, once you've built one...


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

How the heck would I even string the rod up.. I couldn't see those with a magnifier lense... No I think my smalles is gunna be a #6


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Here is the front tiger.. 8 inches of endless wrap, no tag wrap.. But I will probally do them anyway because it looks to plain without em.. Super glue is your friend..


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Its gettin closer... :work:


----------



## newsharker (Oct 31, 2009)

stunning


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Very nice.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Very Nice work Johnny !


----------

